# How long does it take to get paid



## jimmycrackkorn (Feb 1, 2016)

I still haven't gotten paid for my big ride I did on Super Bowl sunday! Is that normal? the fare was just over $300. Anyone else have issues getting paid ? needless to say, I haven't drove since then. If uber can't pay me for the work I do and complete, why the hell would I work for them?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Big fares usually only take a day or two for Uber to resolve. Get back in touch with Uber and find out what is going on.


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

jimmycrackkorn said:


> I still haven't gotten paid for my big ride I did on Super Bowl sunday! Is that normal? the fare was just over $300. Anyone else have issues getting paid ? needless to say, I haven't drove since then. If uber can't pay me for the work I do and complete, why the hell would I work for them?


Hi, based on our data with our DailyPay clients, large fares are audited weekly (usually Monday afternoon ET). This is to prevent fraud, error, or customer chargebacks. A week feels a bit long to be honest and so I'd check back with Uber. PS - I'll of course point you to DailyPay which prevents these issues all together


----------



## jimmycrackkorn (Feb 1, 2016)

is there anyone at uber i can call? i have NOT gotten a response to any of my emails!


----------

